

How To Devour Hacker News Articles - alecdibble
http://alecdibble.com/blog/2012/10/16/an-introduction-to-speed-reading

======
jackiebo
This is pretty cool. I will say that I read very fast and _do_ subvocalize,
but I only subvocalize the major words in any paragraph.

~~~
alecdibble
I used to do that as well, even after reading Kump's book. However, I found
that once I stopped sub-vocalizing completely, I was much less likely to lose
focus when I read dense material, regardless of the speed.

